# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Still new member?? wtf?

## Exevious

I've been studing the info here for years now?? 

Its a great site!! 

I know I don't post much... but I try not to post unless its in my realm of expertise. 
And I understand how to use the search function... to avoid the annoying repeative questions!! HAHA!

Anyway to change my 'tag'??

----------


## Noles12

Yeah post a few more times in the lounge or something

----------


## T-MOS

what Tag?

are you talking the title under your name??

You can get a custom title after 3000 posts. it has nothing to do with length of membership

----------


## Exevious

> what Tag?
> 
> are you talking the title under your name??
> 
> You can get a custom title after 3000 posts. it has nothing to do with length of membership


Yea... thats what Im talking about.. 

I just busted 50.. so it changed to junior member. 

Ive always been impressed by older members and low post counts, didn't realize that it was the sole basis for 'status'  :1laugh:

----------


## Tigershark

Well the older members who do post a lot and have there unique title deserve it. They have put effort into getting the info out to members. Just my opinion though.

----------


## T-MOS

> Yea... thats what Im talking about.. 
> 
> I just busted 50.. so it changed to junior member. 
> 
> Ive always been impressed by older members and low post counts, didn't realize that it was the sole basis for 'status'


It's not so much status as it is a perc for being around and contributing to the board. Even if that contribution is just in the lounge. It keeps the board going. 

Now status comes when your name changes color. That shows that you earned that status and help the board with your knowledge.

----------


## eatrainrest

> It's not so much status as it is a perc for being around and contributing to the board. Even if that contribution is just in the lounge. It keeps the board going. 
> 
> Now status comes when your name changes color. That shows that you earned that status and help the board with your knowledge.


bragger! lol jk.... and yea relax its not a race its a marathon... enlighten the board with knowledge and help out

----------


## D7M

^nope. 

post count is all that matters. 

content doesn't matter. 

higher post count=more respect on the board

----------


## Exevious

with my experience on web forums...

Im inclined to give more credibility to an long term member with a modest post count... 

Than a 6 month or 1 year guy with a high post count. 

One the one side.. the guy fluffin the board with a bunch of mindless dribble... on the other the guy responding with real knowledge on a topic that catches his interest.. 

Im just sayin.... 

But I digress, my post count is well below modest proportions. I should contribute more...

----------


## T-MOS

> bragger! lol jk.... and yea relax its not a race its a marathon... enlighten the board with knowledge and help out


Braggin?...lolol I wish.... My color means NOTHING and holds NO status at all  :Tear:  I have NO powers, no vet status,  :Tear:  You can do exactly what I do to report threads.......  :Tear:  and I feel I contribute a heck of a lot of useful information, but I am just a lowly monitor...... :Tear:  

now I need a cookie

----------


## Exevious

> now I need a cookie



sugar free of course  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## illwillogical

There are some people here that post over in 10,000 in a little over a month's time frame, these are the guys you want to talk to, they have all the good info lol.

----------


## T-MOS

> sugar free of course


Sure just take ALL the fun out of my life  :Tear: ...........LOLOL

----------


## TRT,MAN

> There are some people here that post over in 10,000 in a little over a month's time frame, these are the guys you want to talk to, they have all the good info lol.


thats what ya call post whore city. lol

----------


## TRT,MAN

i like to whore a little. but i try to give good advice. and if i dont know answer or not sher i dont give out advice.

----------


## youngerlion

> ^nope. 
> 
> post count is all that matters. 
> 
> content doesn't matter. 
> 
> higher post count=more respect on the board


agreed. Welcome and good luck

----------


## PT

there are people who join make one post and leave for 5 years. do yo honestly think they deserve to be senior members?

----------

